# Transliteration: Zoe



## zoe101

I'm need to write the name 'Zoe', in Hangul (Its also often spelt 'Zoey',like Zoey101 the Nickelodeon show or 'Zoë' and rhymes with the name 'Chloe'). I am 99% sure that the IPA spelling would be zoʊiː​

Could someone help me? I don't need a translation or equivalent name in Korean, just how to write it in Hangul. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kross

zoe101 said:


> I'm need to write the name 'Zoe', in Hangul



Hello, Zoe101 
I think that would be 조이 in Korean.


----------



## zoe101

Much Thanks!


----------

